# NG shutoff valve for furnace



## EatenByLimestone (May 12, 2009)

I want to shut off my pilot light for the half year I don't use it.  I went to turn the gas off this morning and could not get the valve to move.  I certainly don't want to force it.  Is it safe to lube it in any way before I try to spin it again?

Matt


----------



## DAKSY (May 13, 2009)

Hi, Matt...
Did you try the shut-off above the valve or the On-Pilot-Off Knob?
If the knob on the gas valve is the problem, why not just shut off the gas TO the valve?


----------



## jtp10181 (May 13, 2009)

FYI If the knob on the gas valve itself is stuck and you turn off the ball valve in-line to the appliance you will never be able to light the pilot again.

Is it the actual gas valve for the appliance that is stuck or the ball valve in the gas line itself?


----------



## R&D Guy (May 13, 2009)

If it's the gas valve and not the shut off ball valve then try pushing the knob in a little bit and then turn it.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (May 14, 2009)

The valve in question is a poured brass valve in the black pipe just outside the furnace.   Unfortunately there isn't another shutoff between it and the actual valve outside the house.  

There is a valve in the furnace itself?   I'll have to see if I can get an owners manual off the net and see if I can find it.  It wasn't screaming its existance when I pulled the panel off a few days ago.

Matt


----------



## DAKSY (May 14, 2009)

Hey, Matt...
I hadda deal with those old brass shut-offs a LOT in my install/service tech days. 
Basically, what it came down to was mechanical advantage. Use a BIGGER adjustable 
(crescent) wrench. I never had one break. 
If you do break it, mizewell put a new ball valve in the system & be done with it.
There has to be a gas valve in the system, or you wouldn't have a pilot flame. 
Try finding the pilot & tracing the thermocoule commection backwards.
It has to connect to the valve SOMEWHERE in there...


----------



## EatenByLimestone (May 15, 2009)

Will do in the next few weeks.  First I was trying to decide if I was getting into something expensive trying to save $10 in NG for the pilot light.  The more I think about it I really want to be able to shut the gas off if I need to.  My dope for gas and snoop are up North.  I'll bring them down this weekend.  

Matt


----------

